# Backside 720?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

For backside, I think Indy is. I think it's indy. The left hand between the bindings.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Other way around, stale or mute are the "easy" grabs for BS spins.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I do a tail grab and just tweek the shit out of it, works best for me. Just find a grab that you feel right with when start your spinning and work from there. Props to all the progress you have done this year, your videos are great to watch maybe you need to make an end of year recap.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Since he is riding goofy.
Wouldn't it be a seat belt??? front hand to uphill binding as this would lock the shoulders into the rotation and better allow him to keep his head looking into the rotation, allowing him to spin completely around???

Never done it just trying to visualize the motions...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Mute or Stalefish for BS for sure is easiest.... good job on the 7's!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

whatever makes you most comfortable


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

gprider_capita said:


> whatever makes you most comfortable


^this guy gets it.

My safety grab is always melon


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Tindy all the way!!!


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

seant46 said:


> ^this guy gets it.
> 
> My safety grab is always melon


Throwing a melon on a BS spin is actually pretty hard, putting your lead arm behind you counters a lot of the rotational force that you usually want to keep during a spin.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> For backside, I think Indy is. I think it's indy. The left hand between the bindings.


Indy sounds pretty good. That or like a rocket air.



Irahi said:


> Other way around, stale or mute are the "easy" grabs for BS spins.


Mute is on the toe edge rights?



readimag said:


> I do a tail grab and just tweek the shit out of it, works best for me. Just find a grab that you feel right with when start your spinning and work from there. Props to all the progress you have done this year, your videos are great to watch maybe you need to make an end of year recap.


 :thumbsup: Thanks bro! You dont even have a clue how much that hypes me up.



slyder said:


> Since he is riding goofy.
> Wouldn't it be a seat belt??? front hand to uphill binding as this would lock the shoulders into the rotation and better allow him to keep his head looking into the rotation, allowing him to spin completely around???
> 
> Never done it just trying to visualize the motions...


 Seat belt? I still dont think I can do those. Never tried but what could hurt?



Casual said:


> Mute or Stalefish for BS for sure is easiest.... good job on the 7's!


 Im thinking Mute. Thanks!



gprider_capita said:


> whatever makes you most comfortable


Feel ya on that lol


seant46 said:


> ^this guy gets it.
> 
> My safety grab is always melon


Melon? For a 7?


gprider_capita said:


> Tindy all the way!!!


Tindy? lol idk about that.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Mute is front hand between your bindings toe edge, this is going to drop your lead shoulder and help you tuck your head down for the rotation and spot your landing.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i usually grab tail with my backside spins along with stale fish and mute.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Casual said:


> Mute is front hand between your bindings toe edge, this is going to drop your lead shoulder and help you tuck your head down for the rotation and spot your landing.


Thanks for clearing that up



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i usually grab tail with my backside spins along with stale fish and mute.


Thanks!


I defo. think im going to throw a mute 720 tomorrow.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Irahi said:


> Throwing a melon on a BS spin is actually pretty hard, putting your lead arm behind you counters a lot of the rotational force that you usually want to keep during a spin.


I know about the counter rotation, I still don't find it hard. The first 7 i learned was back melon. This goes back to the point about doing a grab that you are comfortable with you don't need all this logic bs.

Maybe i just have something for melons haha


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Mute and stale on backside spins, indy and melon on frontside airs are probably the most natural. Hell, if I just straight air a stale, for example, all I have to do is look backwards and my body counter-rotates a backside 1 even if I didn't set up for it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Agreed ^ I just think Indy is easier because it tucks your body and allows yo to spin quicker.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

All those grabs would tuck your body if you are spinning with them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, I just do my Indy's better. I have trouble with backside grabs. To me they seem uncomfortable and make you have to reach more. With Indy's I just lift up my legs and the grab comes to my hand. It could be just me though.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Thunder - try a Mute, its just a front hand Indy basically, you will be surprised how easy they are and they look steezy with a FS shifty and really tuck you for BS spins. Try it now and look under your back shoulder, then try indy - the indy will make it so your shoulder hits your chin, but mute opens it right up.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I menat the stale mainly. I do mutes sometimes. I think mutes look better than indys.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Indy, Tail, or Melon for backside spins.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Indy and Melon backside always. It helps to bring your knees up and keep your body compact when you release the spin. Same goes with Stale and mute on frontside. Back melon is one of my fav tricks.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Here was my warm up attempt. Still no grab but whatever Ill get it. Still cant land it on camera its pissing me off.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice take off, if you turn your head a bit more and pull a grab in the direction you are moving that last 90 will come. I have the same problem you have I get camera trick fright and cant land my normal shit. Most of my problem is I dont get the same speed I normally do when do my trick I try to slow it down to much for the camera. That last speed check is what that killed you on the video, other then that great looking jump.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

readimag said:


> Nice take off, if you turn your head a bit more and pull a grab in the direction you are moving that last 90 will come. I have the same problem you have I get camera trick fright and cant land my normal shit. Most of my problem is I dont get the same speed I normally do when do my trick I try to slow it down to much for the camera. That last speed check is what that killed you on the video, other then that great looking jump.


You can land anything when that damn camera comes out..... Thanks for the tip bro.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Preface by, you know I can't do this...but...
I feel if you sucked up your legs a little more, even without a grab, that you would increase your spin speed and close up that last 90 degrees with no effort at all.


----------

